# Bas Rutten “Kimbo Has More Skill Than Lesnar.”



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

> EliteXC held their Conference Call today and it was quite a lively affair. In addition to the usual banter between Ken Shamrock and Kimbo Slice(during which Shamrock certainly held his own) there was an interesting comment made by Slice’s trainer Bas Rutten. Here’s the gist of it(not a direct quote): _Kimbo has much more skill than Brock Lesnar and feels he is a more well rounded fighter. Bas doesnt want to take anything away from Lesnar, but he feels Kimbo is just better. _
> Rutten has been known to be a straight shooter in the MMA world, but this statement is a hard one to justify, especially after Slice’s last performance. EliteXC CBS Saturday Night Fights takes place on October 4th and will feature Ken Shamrock returning to action against mainstream MMA fighter Kimbo Slice.


http://www.themmanews.com/?p=1625


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Publicity, Bas must be biting his tongue now.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Of course bas is going to say this, kimbo is his boy.


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Bas I used to listen to your word like gospel....now im wondering what your smoking.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

He says strange things sometimes.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Kimbo more skill than Lesner??? Yeah i got more money than Bill Gates...


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

bigdog89 said:


> Bas I used to listen to your word like gospel....now im wondering what your smoking.


He's smoking green bigdog. 

It's a sad day when even El Guapo sells out. *Waits to get stomped to death by Damone and friends.*


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

Kimbo has skill?









:dunno:


----------



## TheGamefather (Sep 8, 2008)

I bet he's just lying to try and keep Kimbo sellin tickets.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Bas....Rutten said that? Yikes


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Bas Rutten isn't biased in that statement at all ::rolls eyes::


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Think u guys aren't giving Kimbo enough credit, I don't think his has more skills than Brock, but his up there around Brock... :dunno:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

ShadyNismo said:


> Think u guys aren't giving Kimbo enough credit, I don't think his has more skills than Brock, but his up there around Brock... :dunno:



Maybe he could stand around Brock, but he's nowhere even close to the same level as Brock. They're not even in the same league. Comparing the two is like comparing a guy who plays major league baseball with the guy who plays right-field for Economy Paint Supply.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

First off, Economy Pain Supply's right fielder is sweet. Secondly, Kimbo has better boxing than Brock. Brock has way better wrestling and positioning and control on the ground. More well rounded? Brock. Who would win in a fight? Obviously Brock but neither guy is super skilled as a fighter right now, they both have their base that they use. The difference is Brock's base is world class, Kimbo's isn't.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

kamikaze145 said:


> First off, Economy Pain Supply's right fielder is sweet. Secondly, Kimbo has better boxing than Brock. Brock has way better wrestling and positioning and control on the ground. More well rounded? Brock. Who would win in a fight? Obviously Brock but neither guy is super skilled as a fighter right now, they both have their base that they use. The difference is Brock's base is world class, Kimbo's isn't.


This is a very good post. I would say that the sum of all these things makes Lesnar more skilled but I could see how some wouldn't.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Man... I think Bas is finally getting senile. lol.

Well, I didn't read the whole thing, but judging from the one-liner, it doesn't look like he's suggesting that Kimbo would win, just that he's more "well-rounded". 

That's arguable, but I still don't agree.

Brock is a monster of a wrestler and he sent Heath Herring flying accross the cage with a single punch. So maybe Kimbo's boxing is better (maybe!)... But I would still call Brock's hands more effective.

And Kimbo showed an EXTREMELY weak ground game against Thompson, even though his camp HAD TO KNOW that Thompson would be looking to take that fight to the ground. On top of that, he never did knock out JT, who is widely considered to have a glass jaw.

Kimbo has only fought cans. This is a guy that's ducking Brett Rodgers. lol! 

Brock beat the hell out of Heath Herring (against whom Kimbo would not stand a percentage of a chance).

I love Bas, but he should just stay away from comparing Kimbo to people that could crush him with ease.


----------



## BrockLesnar (Aug 14, 2008)

**** Bas Rotton


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kamikaze145 said:


> First off, Economy Pain Supply's right fielder is sweet. Secondly, Kimbo has better boxing than Brock. Brock has way better wrestling and positioning and control on the ground. More well rounded? Brock. Who would win in a fight? Obviously Brock but neither guy is super skilled as a fighter right now, they both have their base that they use. The difference is Brock's base is world class, Kimbo's isn't.


Kimbo's boxing is terrible. He has no background in boxing. His form is terrible. He leaves himself open to counter after almost every punch. Any decent boxer, muay thai, or kickboxer would knock him out. Also Brock has more power in his punches.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I bet Bas knew he was full of it when he made the comment. I can't see him acutally thinking this.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

Bas said that to make bimbo slice look good.However, Im sure bas knows brock is a thousand times more skilled than bimbo and would crush him.I dont think bas is stupid enough to think bimbo is better


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its sad that Bas sold his soul to Elite XC in hyping and training Kimbo Bas has lost all credibility and his words are now meaningless.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Its sad that Bas sold his soul to Elite XC in hyping and training Kimbo Bas has lost all credibility and his words are now meaningless.


 
Toxic..it seems like you hit that right on the head......


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Kind of curious where you guys think Lesnar skill set would stand with Kimbo's if he was 50 pounds lighter and not a complete genetic freak.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Wise said:


> Kind of curious where you guys think Lesnar skill set would stand with Kimbo's if he was 50 pounds lighter and not a complete genetic freak.


I would still go with a 230 lb. Lesnar with a ground game over a striker with nothing but cans under his belt, personally.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

valvetronix said:


> Kimbo has skill?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah he can smoke blunts with the best of them......thats bout it.....:thumb02:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Its sad that Bas sold his soul to Elite XC in hyping and *training* Kimbo Bas has lost all credibility and his words are now meaningless.


I disagree about Bas losing credibility because of him _training_ Kimbo, but yes, I does no good for him to come with ridiculous claims that nobody will believe anyway.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How does Bas training somebody who is a disgrace to the sport not tarnish him?, besides his outlandish claims hold merit to some as nobody should truly have a batter gauge of Kimbo's skill set than Bas who is complelty and utterly exagerating well beyond exceptable levels.


----------



## jman1625 (Jan 21, 2008)

Although this isnt the most intelligent comment you cant blame Bas he is just standing behind his fighter and most other coaches would do the same


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

jman1625 said:


> Although this isnt the most intelligent comment you cant blame Bas he is just standing behind his fighter and most other coaches would do the same


It would be one thing if he said Kimbo was a good fighter, but that's different than calling out a fighter he's not even in the same league as.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Wise said:


> Kind of curious where you guys think Lesnar skill set would stand with Kimbo's *if *he was 50 pounds lighter and not a complete genetic freak.


If wishes were horses beggars would ride. Brock Lesnar IS 50 pounds heavier, IS much stronger, IS a better wrestler, IS faster, IS a more powerful striker and his cardio IS exponentially better. Only one of those things changes IF Lesnar is 50 pounds lighter.

I love Bas but he better be careful what he says. Imagine if Dana got a hair up his ass and decided to make Brock/Kimbo happen because of this? Bas would have to live with Kimbo's death on his conscience for the rest of his life.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Toxic said:


> How does Bas training somebody who is a disgrace to the sport not tarnish him?


I don't think Kimbo is a disgrace to the sport. He's a new guy who is trying to learn the different aspects of MMA and has got himself a good trainer to help him out with that.

The way Elite XC is marketing Kimbo, though, is a disgrace to the sport.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Couchwarrior said:


> I don't think Kimbo is a disgrace to the sport. He's a new guy who is trying to learn the different aspects of MMA and has got himself a good trainer to help him out with that.
> 
> The way Elite XC is marketing Kimbo, though, is a disgrace to the sport.


Exactly. More often than not Kimbo has said that he is aware that he a lot to learn in MMA. The only time he has called out other fighters is when they have mentioned him first which is perfectly reasonable.

Elite are the disgrace for continually marketing him as a maineventer which he isn't. To be honest UFC do the same with Brock. Both orgs get away with it because brock and Kimbo do something more important than win, or look good. They bring in ratings.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i dont think that kimbo is hyping himself more likely casual mma fans are hyping kimbo


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Brock would simply take a big ol slice out of Kimbos ass. If they would have to ever fight which would be pretty comical, Brock via fatality.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> Exactly. More often than not Kimbo has said that he is aware that he a lot to learn in MMA. The only time he has called out other fighters is when they have mentioned him first which is perfectly reasonable.
> 
> Elite are the disgrace for continually marketing him as a maineventer which he isn't. To be honest UFC do the same with Brock. Both orgs get away with it because brock and Kimbo do something more important than win, or look good. They bring in ratings.


I agree about Elite XC marketing him as a maineventer is terrible. They pushed their heavyweight champ to prelims for this guy.

The difference between that and Brock is that Brock is the real deal. Now I don't know if I agree that he deserves a title shot, but if he beats Couture and then NOG/Mir who can say he didn't earn it. Other than those 3 fighters is there anyone in the UFC's heavyweight that can challenge him, besides maybe Werdum. He is one of the top heavyweights in their division. Heavyweights always garner more attention for some reason. I don't think the UFC has done anything bad with Brock.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I agree about Elite XC marketing him as a maineventer is terrible. They pushed their heavyweight champ to prelims for this guy.
> 
> The difference between that and Brock is that Brock is the real deal. Now I don't know if I agree that he deserves a title shot, but if he beats Couture and then NOG/Mir who can say he didn't earn it. Other than those 3 fighters is there anyone in the UFC's heavyweight that can challenge him, besides maybe Werdum. He is one of the top heavyweights in their division. Heavyweights always garner more attention for some reason. I don't think the UFC has done anything bad with Brock.


UFC haven't done anything wrong as long as long as Brock wins. otherwise they have rusehed a novice of the sport into a mainevent picture far too soon and wasted potential by having him beaten twice in three fights at the tart of his career.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

FunkYou said:


> UFC haven't done anything wrong as long as long as Brock wins. otherwise they have rusehed a novice of the sport into a mainevent picture far too soon and wasted potential by having him beaten twice in three fights at the tart of his career.


it doesn't matter that you have 2 loses when they're both to top 5 guys and one is a title shot .


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I agree to a certain extent but when that sums up his total fighting career there is no way to justifyt him having thiose fights in the first place. You can't judge whether he is sufficiently skilled but fell short against the top fighetrs until he has fought more mid tier fighters and you can gauge his abilty more.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

FunkYou said:


> I agree to a certain extent but when that sums up his total fighting career there is no way to justifyt him having thiose fights in the first place. You can't judge whether he is sufficiently skilled but fell short against the top fighetrs until he has fought more mid tier fighters and you can gauge his abilty more.


he hasn't shown dominance over washed up fighters what makes you think he can hang with any higher level fighter?


----------



## TheGamefather (Sep 8, 2008)

Use your eyes and brains and you should see that Brock brings a lot more to the table than just his MMA record. It would be a waste of time for Brock and the UFC to mess around with less talented heavy weights.

Thinking rationally there is really only a couple of possible outcomes to this UFC HW tourney. One is Brock wins in brutal fashion. The other is Brock brutalizes his opponents until getting caught in a knee bar or something. Both those outcomes are possitive for Brock and the UFC. 

The only negative possible outcome would be Brock getting dominated or completely controlled... if anyone thinks there is a chance of that happening we should do business:thumb02:


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

69nites said:


> he hasn't shown dominance over washed up fighters what makes you think he can hang with any higher level fighter?


Not necessarily wahed up but mid tier. I don't think he will beat randy let alone nog who is the worst possible type of opponent for him. You don't learn anything about hs abilities as a fighter from watching him lose those fights. As I said earlier if he wins the great he has proven he is top quality but i can't see that happening.



TheGamefather said:


> ^^ @ funker...
> 
> Use your eyes and brains and you should see that Brock brings a lot more to the table than just his MMA record. It would be a waste of time for Brock and the UFC to mess around with less talented heavy weights.
> 
> ...


Brock hasn't butalised anyone in the UFC so i don't see him doing it to either Randy and especially not to Big Nog. This was thought ouit rationally and I didn't even need to patronise you did I sonny?


----------



## BlitzGT (Aug 16, 2008)

I guess you havent seen him fight Heath Herring yet.

I think Brock will just use his superior wrestling skills to get Randy down and just GnP for the win.

He can beat big Nog if he doesnt a mental mistake and get subbed again.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

BlitzGT said:


> I guess you havent seen him fight Heath Herring yet.
> 
> I think Brock will just use his superior wrestling skills to get Randy down and just GnP for the win.
> 
> He can beat big Nog if he doesnt a mental mistake and get subbed again.


Brock didn't brutalise Herring. He landed one big punch and then out wrestled a turtle for the rest of the fight. Far from brutal (except to watch). Too many people saw him sit on top of Herring, whose wrestling sucks, and suddenly thinks he's the mutt's nuts. 

Could he do something similar to Randy? i guess so but Randy has worlds better wrestling than herring and much better striking than Brock. The only real advantage Brock has is sheer size. Yes this is a significant advantage but i don't think it will be enough.

If he does beat Randy then he will fight Nog. He will try to take him to the ground and and Nog will let him. He won't have a choice about getting subbed. The difference in their ground games is huge. Nog won't wait for Brock to just give him an arm or leg - he will just take it.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

Lesnar has more talent in his Toaster sized fist than Kimbo.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

FunkYou said:


> Not necessarily wahed up but mid tier. I don't think he will beat randy let alone nog who is the worst possible type of opponent for him. You don't learn anything about hs abilities as a fighter from watching him lose those fights. As I said earlier if he wins the great he has proven he is top quality but i can't see that happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Brock hasn't butalised anyone in the UFC so i don't see him doing it to either Randy and especially not to Big Nog. This was thought ouit rationally and I didn't even need to patronise you did I sonny?


I was refering to kimbo not Lesnar. Lesnar did show dominance over Herring dispite his lack of ability to finish.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> he hasn't shown dominance over washed up fighters what makes you think he can hang with any higher level fighter?


Are you trying to say that Heath Herring is washed up and that Brock didn't dominate him. The point I was making is that after his destruction of Herring, who in the UFC heavyweight division is a step up for him? Kongo lost to Herring. Other than the 3 other guys in the tournament and Werdum, there's really no one in the UFC heavyweight division who's ahead of him. Honestly who should Couture be fighting since the Mir vs Nog fight was already signed?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Are you trying to say that Heath Herring is washed up and that Brock didn't dominate him. The point I was making is that after his destruction of Herring, who in the UFC heavyweight division is a step up for him? Kongo lost to Herring. Other than the 3 other guys in the tournament and Werdum, there's really no one in the UFC heavyweight division who's ahead of him. Honestly who should Couture be fighting since the Mir vs Nog fight was already signed?


see post 45 in this thread.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Honestly who should Couture be fighting since the Mir vs Nog fight was already signed?


Couture shouldn't be fighting anyone until after the Nog / Mir fight when he should get the winner.

Brock should be fighting Gonzaga or Velazquez.


----------



## vanguard (Sep 12, 2008)

Kimbo is a fighter and has more experience than Brock Lesnar when it comes to real fighting.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> Couture shouldn't be fighting anyone until after the Nog / Mir fight when he should get the winner.
> 
> Brock should be fighting Gonzaga or Velazquez.


The problem with that is Couture wants to fight. The UFC had to make some concessions in order to make a new deal. Ideally yes he would wait, but since he has already been off for so long, you can't blame him for wanting to get back in the cage. So since he wants to fight right away who else should he be fighting? Vasquez doesn't have a chance against Lesnar. He's a smaller, less talented wrestler, with equal experience. I could see Gonzaga if he didn't lose 2 out of his last 3.


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

vanguard said:


> Kimbo is a fighter and has more experience than Brock Lesnar when it comes to real fighting.


Hes a real fight???????? dude hes fought nobodys his one fight against someone without a losing record btw was thompson and there were time where i hate to say this but the fight should have been called in the colossus' favor .Kimbos fought nobodys outside of that.If you want to call his street fights against nobodys who dont know how to fight real fights then theres a problem .

And so far as lesnar against kimbo good god id love to see lesnar beat his face in.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

vanguard said:


> Kimbo is a fighter and has more experience than Brock Lesnar when it comes to real fighting.


Lesnar's one fight with Mir gave him more experience than all of Kimbo's fights combined.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

vanguard said:


> Kimbo is a fighter and has more experience than Brock Lesnar when it comes to real fighting.


Do you mean those little street fights that had more rules than mma fights. I've never heard of a "real fight" that a guy said before hand:

1. No knees
2. No Kicks
3. No Elbows
4. No holds
5. No takedowns

Seriously calling what Kimbo did a "real fight" is a joke. I've never been in a fight and a guy say "time out, you can't knee me." Kimbo is a joke in the cage and in the street.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Do you mean those little street fights that had more rules than mma fights. I've never heard of a "real fight" that a guy said before hand:
> 
> 1. No knees
> 2. No Kicks
> ...


You forgot about the rule that Kimbo's posse was allowed to interfere whenever he got in trouble.:thumb02: At least in the Gannon fight.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Beating up random bums for money doesn't make you a "real fighter."

If anything, Brock's amateur experience is more "real," because he was testing himself against guys who had a good chance of beating him.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Beating up random bums for money doesn't make you a "real fighter."
> 
> If anything, Brock's amateur experience is more "real," because he was testing himself against guys who had a good chance of beating him.


 
which is exactly why they have had Kimbo prove himself against real guys like Tank Abbott and Bo Cantrel......






Just Kidding....


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Kimbo's boxing is terrible. He has no background in boxing. His form is terrible. He leaves himself open to counter after almost every punch. Any decent boxer, muay thai, or kickboxer would knock him out. Also Brock has more power in his punches.


Kimbo has decent boxing, its not as bad as you make it seem. But yes, I think a good striker would put him in a world of hurt but he is definately better on his feet than Brock. Brock does probably have more power in his hands


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kamikaze145 said:


> Kimbo has decent boxing, its not as bad as you make it seem. But yes, I think a good striker would put him in a world of hurt but he is definately better on his feet than Brock. Brock does probably have more power in his hands


I would say that Brock and Kimbo are equal in technique and striking ability. The both have about the same amount of boxing training. Since Brock has more power, I would give him an edge in a stand up battle. Remember that Kimbo had no formal training of any kind until he started with Bas. Also Brock doesn't drop his hands as much as Kimbo does. That might be largely due to conditioning.


----------

